# Game #54 (2/23): Sacramento Kings @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Sacramento Kings (25-29) @ Los Angeles Lakers (27-26)

Date: Thursday, February 23rd
Time: 7:30 pm



Starters

<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">M. Bibby</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Martin</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Artest</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Thomas</td><td align="center" valign="top"><script language="javascript">playerName ("Brad Miller", "Miller");</script>B. Miller</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *20.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *10.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *18.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PG *9.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *15*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7.9*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *0.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.394*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.6*</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">C. Mihm</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *34.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *10.4*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.7*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.344*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.2*</td></tr></tbody> </table>
Reserves​ 
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">F. Garcia</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Abdur-Rahim</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Skinner</td><td align="center" valign="top">J. Hart</td><td align="center" valign="top">C. Williamson</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.1*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td valign="top">K. Brown</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2*</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td></td> <td align="left"></td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>42</td> <td>11</td> <td>.792</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>23-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>25-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> <td>100.0</td> <td>92.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.2</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>35</td> <td>17</td> <td>.673</td> <td>6 ½</td> <td><nobr>20-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>107.0</td> <td>100.3</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.7</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>29</td> <td>26</td> <td>.527</td> <td>14</td> <td><nobr>18-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-3</nobr></td> <td>100.6</td> <td>100.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.6</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>41</td> <td>12</td> <td>.774</td> <td>1</td> <td><nobr>22-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-2</nobr></td> <td>94.7</td> <td>88.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.5</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>30</td> <td>22</td> <td>.577</td> <td>11 ½</td> <td><nobr>17-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> <td>97.0</td> <td>95.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.5</td><td><nobr>Lost 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>30</td> <td>23</td> <td>.566</td> <td>12</td> <td><nobr>17-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-6</nobr></td> <td>90.0</td> <td>87.7</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.3</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>29</td> <td>24</td> <td>.547</td> <td>13</td> <td><nobr>19-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>92.7</td> <td>93.2</td> <td class="redfont">-0.6</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*8*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>*27*</td> <td>*26*</td> <td>*.509*</td> <td>*15*</td> <td><nobr>*14-10*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*13-16*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*13-17*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-4*</nobr></td> <td>*97.7*</td> <td>*96.4*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.3*</td><td><nobr>*Won 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-6*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>25</td> <td>28</td> <td>.472</td> <td>17</td> <td><nobr>13-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-4</nobr></td> <td>89.9</td> <td>93.1</td> <td class="redfont">-3.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">*Sacramento*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>*25*</td> <td>*29*</td> <td>*.463*</td> <td>*17 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*18-11*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*7-18*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*15-16*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-2*</nobr></td> <td>*98.8*</td> <td>*98.3*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+0.5*</td><td><nobr>*Won 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*7-3*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>24</td> <td>29</td> <td>.453</td> <td>18</td> <td><nobr>15-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-9</nobr></td> <td>99.0</td> <td>99.4</td> <td class="redfont">-0.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>23</td> <td>30</td> <td>.434</td> <td>19</td> <td><nobr>15-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-5</nobr></td> <td>90.9</td> <td>92.0</td> <td class="redfont">-1.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>22</td> <td>31</td> <td>.415</td> <td>20</td> <td><nobr>8-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-9</nobr></td> <td>90.2</td> <td>91.4</td> <td class="redfont">-1.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>20</td> <td>34</td> <td>.370</td> <td>22 ½</td> <td><nobr>12-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> <td>101.4</td> <td>106.7</td> <td class="redfont">-5.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>18</td> <td>34</td> <td>.346</td> <td>23 ½</td> <td><nobr>12-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-8</nobr></td> <td>88.1</td> <td>95.9</td> <td class="redfont">-7.8</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>
 

Upcoming Games:

February 24th - @







- ESPN

February 26th - vs.







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - ESPN

February 28th - vs.








<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - FSN

March 1st - @







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - KCAL

March 3rd - @







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - KCAL​


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

A very interesting game. The Lakers get their first chance to see what they missed (Artest)


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Can a mod change the little logo in the thread title to the Sacramento logo?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Tuesday the 23rd or THursday the 23rd?


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

We must get this win. This is a division-conference playoff race game. Lets put some distance between the Lakers and the kings.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

-BasketBallBoy- said:


> We must get this win. This is a division-conference playoff race game. Lets put some distance between the Lakers and the kings.


Agreed. Im sure TRU WARRIOR is either gonna be on Kobe or Odom, the fellas gotta play well

GO LAKERS!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

We always seem to play well against the Kings. Hopefully we do well against them tomorrow, or then we just prove to ourselves that we can't beat anybody worth a damn


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

a must win.. if we get a short winning streak going we'll be all right


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hope im wrong but I think steve hartman was right when he said lakers lose by 5. To many sharp shooters and one of the best defender in the game.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

:biggrin: man they just need to stop Mike Bibby..it seems as if he never misses against the Lakers....


and dont let Brad MIller get his ...and brian Cook should keep on shooting the Js.....


and Smush should me as willing to take it to the hook as other times....aggressive 


i dont know why he shys away from it at times......

i think if he really gave those type of efforts every game he could probably be the Lakers second

scorer.....

GOOD LUCK GO LAKERS :banana: (except Friday against the Clips)


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> :biggrin: man they just need to stop Mike Bibby..it seems as if he never misses against the Lakers....
> 
> 
> and dont let Brad MIller get his ...and brian Cook should keep on shooting the Js.....
> ...



True, only this lakers back court could make Bibby look like a scoring god.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Hope im wrong but I think steve hartman was right when he said lakers lose by 5. To many sharp shooters and one of the best defender in the game.


Steve Hartman lives in the darkness... :naughty: 

COME TO THE LIGHT MY BROTHA!!!!


Feeling you..... :2fing:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

City_Dawg said:


> Steve Hartman lives in the darkness... :naughty:
> 
> COME TO THE LIGHT MY BROTHA!!!!
> 
> ...


 :laugh: :worship:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

City_Dawg said:


> Steve Hartman lives in the darkness... :naughty:
> 
> COME TO THE LIGHT MY BROTHA!!!!
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

City_Dawg said:


> Steve Hartman lives in the darkness... :naughty:
> 
> COME TO THE LIGHT MY BROTHA!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Feeling you VTB! HA!:biggrin:


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Going to be at the game tonight!
Should be a good one, I'd love to see Kobe and especially Lamar take it to Artest.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

im goin to the game also.

It will be fun, look for me in the Smush Parker jersey...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

that Smush jersey better better be a right choice :biggrin: 


haha  

hopefully he gets like 20 atleast and plays some D on bibby 


geesh


they better win man bump the Kings down in the standings :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

My guess is Lamar will continue his 20+ scoring...Why? Because I head Phil had a lil talk with him.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Brian Skinner was traded today which mean that former Laker Jamal Sampson should get some playing time tonight.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Damn! We're just beating up on Artest! Hope he doesnt snap...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Artest is getting owned right now by Kobe.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Odom feeds George for a dunk and he is fouled by SAR. 5 dimes for Lamar and 4 for Kobe.


----------



## Jethro (Feb 13, 2006)

How many dunks do we have? I counted 6


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Did anyone else hear Artest say before the game that he would hold Kobe under his average tonight? Kobe already has 16 halfway through the 2nd quater.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Lakers 55 - Kings 47


```
Name 	Min 	FG 	3Pt 	FT 	Off 	Reb 	Ast 	TO 	Stl 	Blk 	PF 	Pts 
Cook 	9 	1-3 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	2 	0 	1 	1 	2 
Odom 	22 	7-11 	1-1 	0-0 	1 	3 	6 	0 	1 	1 	2 	15 
Mihm 	17 	1-3 	0-0 	1-2 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 	1 	1 	3 
Parker 	16 	3-7 	1-2 	0-0 	1 	4 	0 	1 	1 	0 	0 	7 
Bryant 	22 	6-14 	2-4 	4-4 	0 	4 	7 	1 	2 	0 	2 	18 
George 	7 	2-4 	1-1 	1-1 	2 	4 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 	6 
Brown 	6 	0-0 	0-0 	1-2 	1 	2 	0 	1 	0 	0 	1 	1 
Vujacic 6 	1-1 	1-1 	0-0 	1 	1 	1 	0 	1 	0 	1 	3 
Walton 	0 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Totals 	105 	21-43 	6-9 	7-9 	6 	20 	14 	7 	5 	2 	11 	55 
Percentages: 	  .488 	.667 	.778 	  	Team Rebounds: 5
```
Should be up 15-20 still but oh well..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

OMG odom could actually score 20+ points in 2 consecutive games....WAAAHHH


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Mihm is trying hard, but you can tell he is not 100%. Lakers up by 11 and a T on Kenny Thomas.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Mike Bibby owns the Lakers to the point where all you can do is laugh. Good thing the Kings play no defense as George hits a wide opne 3 from Kobe. Timeout Sacramento.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Devean with a mean throw down after the off reb!! I love it Devean! keep it coming!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, Odom having two good games in a row! Unheard of.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> Devean with a mean throw down after the off reb!! I love it Devean! keep it coming!


George is such a tease but he is playing well in this game, and that was a sick dunk.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Wow, Odom having two good games in a row! Unheard of.


Especially 2 games he shot 15 or more and we still win :banana: :cheers:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Odom wore his pair today. Well done Lamar!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL the Queens have only 7 pts this quarter, i remember one time they missed all the FGs in the 4th, so i guess this is better LOL


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The refs don't leat Bynum is the game and Parker throws a sweet lob to Kwame.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kwame time baby! LOL he needs to block & rebound more .. my fantasy team needs it


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Smush lob to Kwame!! Sick!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn and stop missing FTs, u r killing my fantasy team, miss one more and i will waive u


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice block by Kwame, and he actually got a dunk, from the alley-oop.

Lakers look impressive so far, since the All-star break.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Go Ronny


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

only if we could play like that... more than once a month


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Odom with another great game. :clap: 

If that didn't prove that Kobe Bryant is the best player in the game, I don't know what can.


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

its good to see Lamar have 2 straight games of scoring in double digits.. kobe did his thing as usual.. overall GREAT game and like i said before a short winning streak would do us some good...


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Great game tonight by Kobe,lamar and crew. this was a must WIN game. Lets carry this to clippers and win clipper game too.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Wat a fun game to go to.. I was with my dad so I didnt get to stand up and be as loud as I thought I was going to be so I probably wasnt on tv or anythin.. But I got 4 tix and im goin wit a friend, my sister and her boyfriend so Ima bring a poster that says "YOU GOT SMUSHED!" and wear my smush jersey again.. Then I might be on tv or big screen. That'd be tight.

Oh and btw, Kwame with the sick throw-down.. The one game i go to all year is one of the 4 games that Kwame dunks in haha.

Oh and btw again, Ron Artest is like Ames.. You dont run your mouth against the best player in any sport..


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Teezy said:


> Wat a fun game to go to.. I was with my dad so I didnt get to stand up and be as loud as I thought I was going to be so I probably wasnt on tv or anythin.. But I got 4 tix and im goin wit a friend, my sister and her boyfriend so Ima bring a poster that says "YOU GOT SMUSHED!" and wear my smush jersey again.. Then I might be on tv or big screen. That'd be tight.
> 
> Oh and btw, Kwame with the sick throw-down.. The one game i go to all year is one of the 4 games that Kwame dunks in haha.
> 
> Oh and btw again, Ron Artest is like Ames.. You dont run your mouth against the best player in any sport..


Did you see that white dude rocking the Artest jersey get kicked out? Hahahaha, some dude went up to him and started slapping him and stuff. That's around the area where I was sitting.

Great game today, glad Lamar showed up again.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We just beat the **** out of the Kings. You have got to love that, especially after our last disaster at Arco. Big props to Odom and George for the huge games. The only thing that really bothered me was allowing Sacramento to get all of those offensive rebounds. Other than that, everything went to plan. Lamar asserting himself early, role players stepping up, great defense, and Kobe with the close. I'll see you guys tomorrow night.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This game made me cry. Just simply....beautiful. The execution..., The energy....., The Closing. Just perfect. Now lets go kick some Clipper ***!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Lakers Pull Away in Home Stretch
Bryant, Odom spark a big fourth quarter in a 106-85 victory over the Kings that increases L.A.'s cushion for the final playoff spot.*
By Mike Bresnahan, Times Staff Writer
February 24 2006 










The Lakers could get used to this, winning another home game, leaning on another strong effort from Lamar Odom and brushing back the latest self-ordained Kobe Stopper, all in the name of creating more space between them and the field for the eighth and final playoff spot in the Western Conference.

Now onto something with consecutive home victories for the first time in almost a month, the Lakers stuck it to an old rival, the Sacramento Kings, and Bryant got the best of a newer one, Ron Artest, in a 106-85 Laker victory Thursday at Staples Center.

A 15-point Laker lead was knocked down to five before the start of the fourth quarter, but Bryant, Odom and Devean George put the Lakers back in control of the game, and the standings, where they moved two games ahead of Utah and 3 1/2 up on Sacramento with 28 left in a Laker regular season showing signs of life.

Bryant had 36 points on 14-for-27 shooting, to go with six rebounds and a season-high 10 assists. Odom had another worthy game — 19 points, nine assists, six rebounds — and George had 15 points, nine in the fourth quarter.

Suddenly, home is where the smart is, with the Laker offense looking fluid and flawless and the defense standing up straight while holding the Kings to 13 fourth-quarter points.

"We want to build a momentum," Laker Coach Phil Jackson said. "Now's the time to do it."

[More in URL]


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

If Odom and George can consistenly play as so for the rest of the season... this team could beat anyone, and make noise in the playoffs. As David Aldridge said, you get these players playing well and just keep it close....and Kobe will close out ANY game for you.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yup....i didnt really see it, but it seemed as if they played good out their....with energy


not lackluster...and yeah...i also think they can hang with almost any team if they can


have a couple guys how up out their besides Kobe....and of course....


Kobe is their...so thats like already better than most teams hahahha 


Good Win :cheers: im glad Kobe took it to Artest too :clap:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

mang said:


> *Did you see that white dude rocking the Artest jersey get kicked out? Hahahaha, some dude went up to him and started slapping him and stuff. That's around the area where I was sitting.*
> 
> Great game today, glad Lamar showed up again.


Ya I saw that that was hilarious I was like what was goin on and i was like ok not a lakers fan, he must have started **** lol


----------

